# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti mahnitës me fruta dhe perime i artistit Karl Warner

## RaPSouL

Peisazhe mahnitëse ku ngjyra blu e detit apo qielli i kuq janë formuar me lakrën e kuqe apo me  peshq të vegjël. Luleshtrylle dhe portokalle që përdoren si tullumbace që fluturojnë mbi fushat e krijuara me asparagë, bizele dhe misra. Ky është arti i Karl Warner fotografit anglez i cili në  vend të ngjyrave në peisazhet e veta përdor frutat dhe perimet e stinës. Projektin Karl Warner e quan Foodscape. Në fotot e tij mund të gjesh një lëvozhgë bizeleje në vend të varkës që lundron në një det me salmon dhe që ndodhet larg tokës, e ndërtuar nga buka dhe patatet.
Karl tregon se në fillim përgatit një vizatim të cilët më pas e skicon me qëllim që të arrijë te kompozimi. Për të ndërtuar peisazhet dhe për ti fotografuar Karl thotë se i duhen 2 ose tre ditë dhe më pas i duhen disa ditë  për ti rivendosur dhe ribashkuar bashkë të gjitha elementet. Madje ai kalon shumë kohë në supermarkete për të zgjedhur frutin apo perimen me ngjyrën e duhur të cilën më pas e shfrytëzon për të krijuar atmosferën e mrekullueshme që të falin peisazhet e tij.  _(Telegraph)_

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------

